
Ask HN: I created a scraper, now I think how to utilize scraped data - gorer
Dear HN users.<p>As an exercise while learning Golang I created a bot scraping home pages of all live domains in a small country. It&#x27;s more than 400 000 domains and more than 10GB of data (title and description if provided, html source of home page, pure text of home page without markup and some domain status info). Now I look for use cases how to utilize these data on the web (web site, service). If you have an idea please post a comment.<p>Thank you.
======
mtmail
Have a look at
[https://github.com/openvenues/libpostal](https://github.com/openvenues/libpostal)
who (one person) used a webcrawl as input to train an address parser.

